

Ask HN: Hacker Houses in Santa Monica / LA area? - Skywing

Hi all,<p>I just landed a new job at a game dev company in LA. I currently live in TX, and am relocating to the LA area. I have been looking for places to live, and want to find a place in West LA or Santa Monica. The company I'm joining will be moving to Santa Monica in the coming months, so that's kind of my target area.<p>Is there anyone with an open room in a "hacker house" type setup out there? Web dev is my passion and that's kind of the scene I'm hoping to hook up with out there.<p>If you know of any affordable studio apartment places, or open rooms in houses then I'd love to hear about them! I've only got about 2 weeks. :P<p>If you have any questions about me, or tips, feel free to email me @ ryancole at unt dot edu.<p>Thanks!
======
Jsarokin
Santa Monica can be really expensive. I'd say your better off in West LA and
then driving 15 mins to SM.

May want to try out Craigslist for this also :).

Good Luck and Congrats on the job.

